# neuer Mod



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Juli 2006)

ja der bin ich 

dämliche Threads werden natürlich geschlossen und idiotische Beiträge, Flamewars etc gelöscht wie gehabt. Da hier ja sowieso nie was los ist kommen wir bestimmt prima miteinander aus.

mfg

Daniel


----------



## crossie (3. Juli 2006)

[19:26] Aero: also jetzt werd ich sauer!!!!
[19:26] Aero: das ist ne himmelschreiende ungerechtigkeit!!!
[19:27] Aero: wieso ist sido mod im bmxforum, der hat davon so viel ahnung wie ich von rennrädern!!!
[19:27] Aero: ey
[19:27] Aero: das ist echt mal ganz ganz große *******
[19:27] Aero: und mich nicht wollen. scheiss ibc, ihr suckt doch. jetzt heißt es spamwar. schei$s mauntähnbaikka!!!!!!


ich wünsch dir viel spass mit dem haufen hier, willkommen im team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (3. Juli 2006)

sag ich jetzt nix zu;0)


----------



## Raddon (3. Juli 2006)

Dings, hier.


----------



## crossie (3. Juli 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich jetzt nix zu;0)


dann lass es gleich ganz? musste ja garnich auf den "antworten" button klicken.


----------



## fashizzel (3. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> [19:26] Aero: also jetzt werd ich sauer!!!!
> [19:26] Aero: das ist ne himmelschreiende ungerechtigkeit!!!
> [19:27] Aero: wieso ist sido mod im bmxforum, der hat davon so viel ahnung wie ich von rennrädern!!!
> [19:27] Aero: ey
> ...


cool, das selbe hat er mir auch geschrieben.


----------



## betonp!lz (3. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> dann lass es gleich ganz? musste ja garnich auf den "antworten" button klicken.



antwort sagt mehr aus,als da steht!


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Juli 2006)

ich weiß nicht wieviel es diesmal war, aber es gibt einen neuen moderator und der scheint reich zu sein?! ja ok ich wills mir nicht verscherzen..








jaja ein fröhliches miteinander und dir viel spaß, ich geb zu, ich bin neidisch..


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

Obwohl der Sidi Jungspund manchmal zum Klugschei§§en neigt kann man ihm einen Hang zur Besonnenheit und Nachdenklichkeit nicht absprechen... also ich finds gut und freu mich drüber!!!


----------



## machtsgut (3. Juli 2006)

bäähm bä' bäähm!

der kapitän verlässt das sinkende schiff zuletzt!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2006)

na da bin ich ja ma gespannt, wie so einige hier mit dem sido auskommen werden.

trotzdem glückwunsch zu deinem posten und viel spaß als mod.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (3. Juli 2006)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Aber darf man mal fragen was mit Alöx ist??


----------



## AerO (3. Juli 2006)

is weg.


----------



## hannes<< (3. Juli 2006)

In wiefern weg?


----------



## AerO (3. Juli 2006)

bermudadreieck, von aliens entführt, im wald verlaufen.
such dir was aus.


----------



## fashizzel (3. Juli 2006)

aliens! aliens! aliens! *spring*

Ich bin ein doofes, großes, zu cross gebratenes Vegeschnitzel

Nein, aber ich kann deine Beiträge editieren David also benimm dich


----------



## BobRöch (3. Juli 2006)

du hast es geschaft - ein ganz grosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (3. Juli 2006)

Naja dann bin ich für "Im Wald verlaufen" soll ja im osten öfters passieren mit jungen Menschen


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juli 2006)

Mods leiden doch eh alle unter 'ner chronischen Profilneurose weil sie 'nen plüschweichen Kurzen haben.


/PF


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juli 2006)

ich habe kein bmx was soll ich tun

(aber auch ich begruesse und beglueckwuensche den neuen mod hier im bmx forum. er hats weit gebracht-muss man ihm lassen!!! )


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Juli 2006)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Mods leiden doch eh alle unter 'ner chronischen Profilneurose weil sie 'nen plüschweichen Kurzen haben.
> 
> 
> /PF



Das trifft vielleicht auf Alex zu aber ich hab mich mit meinem bemitleidenswerten Gehänge schon lange abgefunden und ärger mich nur noch, dass mir die maßlose Selbstüberschätzung eines gewissen PFs den Weg in den Avatarolymp verwehrt.

Bedenke, kleiner PF hier bin ich der Gott und du spielst nach meinen Regeln


----------



## KaschmirKönig (4. Juli 2006)

illuminati


----------



## Flatpro (4. Juli 2006)

-.- glanzleistung.... sido  is bestimmt n super mod für jeden anderen bereich, aber sicher nich hier, srry is nur meine meinung dazu


----------



## Djingis (4. Juli 2006)

aber er hat doch ein bii - äämm - icks?!?!?!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bedenke, kleiner PF hier bin ich der Gott und du spielst nach meinen Regeln


Mir wurscht... manche Menschen holen sich ihre Selbstbestätigung ohnehin woanders. 


/PF


----------



## crossie (4. Juli 2006)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurscht... manche Menschen holen sich ihre Selbstbefriedigung ohnehin woanders.
> 
> 
> /PF



wo du recht hast


----------



## The Maniac (4. Juli 2006)

yessssss siddarahtahrtahr  do it champ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wo du recht hast


Dafür gibt's aufs Maul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






/PF


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> [19:26] Aero: also jetzt werd ich sauer!!!!
> [19:26] Aero: das ist ne himmelschreiende ungerechtigkeit!!!
> [19:27] Aero: wieso ist sido mod im bmxforum, der hat davon so viel ahnung wie ich von rennrädern!!!
> [19:27] Aero: ey
> ...




wie recht jan doch hat.... er oder ich, sind die einzigen die in frage kommen fürs BMX-Topic um zu moderieren, der rest hat hier soviel ahnung wie nen fliegenschiss!

jan, lasse und den laden hier abfackeln!!


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenke, kleiner PF hier bin ich der Gott und du spielst nach meinen Regeln




an deiner stelle würde ich die füße still halten, bin zwar kein mod, sitze aber dennoch am längeren hebel.... vorteil wenn man sichs mit dem mods nicht verscherzt hat.... und schon "etwas" länger dabei ist!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich, sind die einzigen die in frage kommen fürs BMX-Topic um zu moderieren, der rest hat hier soviel ahnung wie nen fliegenschiss!



 .......


will dir ja nicht unterstellen, dass du keine ahnung hast, im gegenteil, aber als mod würden dich die leute hassen...

auch sido hätte ich hier nicht als mod rangelassen, von wegen erfahrung und so, aber nur meine meinung....


----------



## crossie (4. Juli 2006)

habt ihr eigentlich mal überlegt dass ich genausogut im rennradforum mod sein könnte, und wahrscheinlich meinen job genausogut (oder -schlecht, das sei hier mal dahingestellt) machen würde? 

geht ja nicht darum wer _ahnung_ hat, sondern wer hier kindergärtner spielen kann und das unterforum von sinnlosen beiträgen, tätlichen angriffen und sonstigem spam frei halten kann. und das kann wohl jeder, der sich bisschen unter kontrolle hat. dafür brauch man nicht wirklich viel ahnung vom stoff... 

und die "alteingesessenen" - also jan, steffi, der flachprofi und so weiter - können ja weiterhin dieses unterforum mit ihrem wissen vollballern, da hat ja niemand was dagegen  

cheers
crossie


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Juli 2006)

Danke Crossie im Grunde war das auch meine EInstellung zu der Sache

Ich dürft ruhig weiternörgeln ändern wird sich eh nichts deswegen bleibt der Thread auf.


----------



## AerO (4. Juli 2006)

vielen dank, zu großzügig.


----------



## betonp!lz (4. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> geht ja nicht darum wer _ahnung_ hat, sondern wer hier kindergärtner spielen kann und das unterforum von sinnlosen beiträgen, tätlichen angriffen und sonstigem spam frei halten kann. und das kann wohl jeder, der sich bisschen unter kontrolle hat. dafür brauch man nicht wirklich viel ahnung vom stoff...




find ich nich!um beurteilen zu können ob ein beitrag angemessen ist oder nicht,is es schon wichtig sich auszukennen!
meine meinung...hau mich


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich dürft ruhig weiternörgeln ändern wird sich eh nichts...


Despot! Diktator!... Ach was sag' ich - Händlersohn!


/PF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (4. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> und die "alteingesessenen" - also jan, steffi, der flachprofi und so weiter - können ja weiterhin dieses unterforum mit ihrem wissen vollballern, da hat ja niemand was dagegen
> 
> cheers
> crossie


spam is hier viel lustiger....wenn man was halbwegs vernünftiges über bmxspezifische dinge wissen möchte geht man bitte auf bmxboard.de
und was sinnvolles beigetragen hab ich also wirklich nur in SEHR kurzen phasen, weiss auch nich was ich da für drogen genommen hatte


----------



## AerO (4. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man was halbwegs vernünftiges über bmxspezifische dinge wissen möchte geht man bitte auf bmxboard.de



 
sehr gut.


----------



## Misanthrop (4. Juli 2006)

voll affig...
Sido als mod im BMX Board passt so gut wie ne Autosendung von Frauen moderiert


----------



## hannes<< (4. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber das ist echt mal die behinderteste Aussage die ich jeh gehört hab


----------



## The Maniac (4. Juli 2006)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber das ist echt mal die behinderteste Aussage die ich jeh gehört hab



das sagt jemand mit so ner signatur...


----------



## hannes<< (4. Juli 2006)

Ist aber wenigstens in keiner weise frauenfeindlich und mittelalterlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Maniac (4. Juli 2006)

hannes<< schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber wenigstens in keiner weise frauenfeindlich und mittelalterlich


man bist du en guter mensch.. du verdienst en orden


----------



## hannes<< (4. Juli 2006)

Dankeschön, diese These verfolge ich auch schon seit langem


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Juli 2006)

Komisch auf einmal sind so viele Leute hier aktiv die dann auch alle kein BMX haben 

Evil ich gehör mit Sicherheit zu denen die dir am meisten Know How zusprechen aber Ric hat selber mal geschrieben bevor du Mod wirst fackelt er den Laden ab Im Übrigen sitze ICH am längeren Hebel. Du bekommst vielleicht ein bisschen Evilfreiheit aber übertreibs nicht auch dein Kopf ist nicht unsterblich 

Also der Grund wieso hier alles so ******* läuft ist ja, dass kein Mod da ist und nicht, dass dieses Forum wegen des Spams keinen Mod benötigt und sowieso als Spamforum quasi verloren ist.

Mit dem Know How ist das so ne Sache. Erstmal hab ich ja mein Lehrgeld schon bezahlt, dann kommt Know How mit der Zeit und drittens geht es ja in erster Linie darum darauf zu achten dass ihr alle lieb und nett zueinander seid und nicht mit irgendwelchem Wissen aufzutrumpfen.

Achso es gibt natürlich nen Update von einigen Anfängertopics wenn ich mal ein paar Stunden Zeit habe schreib ich mal was dazu auf damit keine "Kann ich dieses BMX von Fahrrad.de für 249 Euro kaufen?" Fragen mehr kommen. 

Wer weitere Ideen hat kann das gerne posten. 

So weil ich ne Pussy bin geh ich jetzt erst BMX fahren sind ja nur noch 26°C dann bis halb 11 Fußball ist ohnhin öde


----------



## Domas (5. Juli 2006)

samma watten hier los!  Hier werden glückwünsche ausgesporchen, weil jemand im internet (NICHT REAL) mod geworden is! Da habich doch das gefühl das im inet is wichtiger als was bei euch draussen im echten leben los is!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Juli 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> samma watten hier los!  Hier werden glückwünsche ausgesporchen, weil jemand im internet (NICHT REAL) mod geworden is! Da habich doch das gefühl das im inet is wichtiger als was bei euch draussen im echten leben los is!



Im echten Leben ist grade die WM also da ist mir das Inet lieber 

Wenn man Geburtstag hat wird man auch im Internet beglückwunscht. Und dafür, dass man geboren ist hat man nun wirklich nichts getan außer sich aus irgendeinem Loch gezwängt. Crossie, Freesoul, Alöx etc wurden auch beglückwunscht wo ist denn das Problem? Ist doch egal wie viel man dem zumaßt letzlich bleibt es eine Anerkennung und ich finde es klasse, dass alle die mich übers Inet gut kennen ein paar nette Worte übrig hatten.

Mach lieber was sinnvolles und überleg dir ein paar Kritikpunkte zum Addict dann kann ich die in den bald folgenden Einsteiger BMX Thread integrieren.


----------



## derFisch (5. Juli 2006)

es liegt ein fluch auf diesem forum


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> dass alle die mich übers Inet gut kennen


man kann menschen übers inet GUT kennen lernen?


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> geht ja nicht darum wer _ahnung_ hat, sondern wer hier kindergärtner spielen kann und das unterforum von sinnlosen beiträgen, tätlichen angriffen und sonstigem spam frei halten kann.


wenn unter "sonstigem" noch threads gehört, dann muss ich mal sagen, dass die mods im gesamten ddd bereich an ihrer bestimmung gescheitert sind..

am ende ist der thread hier eh zu und das thema hat sich "geklärt".


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> man kann menschen übers inet GUT kennen lernen?


Crossie ist im richtigen Leben noch schlimmer...


/PF


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> man kann menschen übers inet GUT kennen lernen?



Natürlich nicht ich meinte damit für internetverhältnisse gut kennen sprich Leute mit denen man ständig über ICQ chattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. Juli 2006)

wollt schon sagen .... und wenner sagt, dass crossie im richtigen leben noch schlimmer is, da ham wirs ja schon.... er heisst martin...


----------



## machtsgut (5. Juli 2006)

unglaublich, ich dachte immer im DDD wÃ¼rde alles drunter und drÃ¼ber laufen. es ist ausserdem wunderschÃ¶n fÃ¼r auÃenstehende die ganzen neidischen leute zu sehen. sido wird sein ding machen, auch wenn manchen das nicht gefÃ¤llt. und wenn das bmxboard ja achso-toll ist, dann geht dahin. ich bin auch sicher nicht hier im forum weils hier nur geballte sachliche informationen gibt, sondern weil ich eine interesse hab, und anderen leuten weiterhelfen mÃ¶chte. desweiteren habe ich Ã¼ber die gelbe plattform hier diverse leute kennengelernt die ich auch im real-life Ã¶fter treffe und/oder im icq auch noch Ã¼ber andere sachen diskutieren kann als einsteigerbikes fÃ¼r 400â¬ oder sonstwas.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Domas (5. Juli 2006)

davoz schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch sicher nicht hier im forum weils hier nur geballte sachliche informationen gibt, sondern weil ich eine interesse hab, und anderen leuten weiterhelfen möchte.


das is mir neu... ich dachte du bist faul, findest andere leute ******** und bist nur im forum um zu spammen?!


----------



## machtsgut (5. Juli 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> das is mir neu... ich dachte du bist faul, findest andere leute ******** und bist nur im forum um zu spammen?!



mein benutzername ist ja nicht "h0r57"


----------



## RISE (5. Juli 2006)

Schöner Kot,aber mir prinzipiell egal.


----------



## fleroy (5. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube das das forum ohne Mods die über das " I´m the Best, I´m the Boss, and you suck!!!" syndrom leiden besser dran wäre, außerdem sollte ein Mod dadurch auffallen das er weiß was "abgeht" zu mitgliedern nen guten draht hat und ahnung hat, und nicht dadurch das er für seine KlugShiter aktionen und ein überhebliches Kindergärtner Syndrom auffällt. Ey lasst uns doch unsreren spass und wenn Sido Mod wird dann soll er nicht in seiner Amtsantrittrede meinen das er unnötige Fred zu macht den dieser fred ist mit unter das bescheurtes was uich je gesehen habe echt ein mensch der mit diesen worten nen Fred eröffnet und sich als Sherif darstellt sollte echt kein Mod seien, Egal ob BMX oder DDD Archiv oder weiß der geier was. Am gerechtesten wäre es wenn sich der tolle Chrossie mal die mühe macht, sich alle beiträge durchliest, und dann an die Members bei denen er merkt (also ich glaube schon das man jemanden gut einschätzen kann wenn man sich mal die beiträge und antworten anschaut) per PM anschreibt und die mal fragt wer ein guter Mod wäre. Und der Job als mod nicht aus freundschaftlichen gründen vergeben werden sollte sondern wegen der Fachkompetenz eines Mods.


----------



## Flatpro (6. Juli 2006)

fleroy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das das forum ohne Mods die über das " I´m the Best, I´m the Boss, and you suck!!!" syndrom leiden besser dran wäre, außerdem sollte ein Mod dadurch auffallen das er weiß was "abgeht" zu mitgliedern nen guten draht hat und ahnung hat, und nicht dadurch das er für seine KlugShiter aktionen und ein überhebliches Kindergärtner Syndrom auffällt. Ey lasst uns doch unsreren spass und wenn Sido Mod wird dann soll er nicht in seiner Amtsantrittrede meinen das er unnötige Fred zu macht den dieser fred ist mit unter das bescheurtes was uich je gesehen habe echt ein mensch der mit diesen worten nen Fred eröffnet und sich als Sherif darstellt sollte echt kein Mod seien, Egal ob BMX oder DDD Archiv oder weiß der geier was. Am gerechtesten wäre es wenn sich der tolle Chrossie mal die mühe macht, sich alle beiträge durchliest, und dann an die Members bei denen er merkt (also ich glaube schon das man jemanden gut einschätzen kann wenn man sich mal die beiträge und antworten anschaut) per PM anschreibt und die mal fragt wer ein guter Mod wäre. Und der Job als mod nicht aus freundschaftlichen gründen vergeben werden sollte sondern wegen der Fachkompetenz eines Mods.


was kümmert dich was hier abgeht? hab mir mal dein fotoalbum angeschaut und du fährst ausschließlich downhill mit deinem demo.... und chrossie kann auch niemandem hier fachkompetenz zusprechen. er fährt selber kein bmx.
hab mich vorhin mal mitm sido länger unterhalten und er hat sehr vernünftige vorstelluingen vom "zusammenleben" im forum... ich war anfangs ja auch dagegen, aber jetz kenne ich ih "besser" und ich bin froh drum.
lasst der zeit einfach ihren lauf und shaut was draus wird. hier wird sich einiges ändern


----------



## evil_rider (6. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch auf einmal sind so viele Leute hier aktiv die dann auch alle kein BMX haben
> 
> Evil ich gehör mit Sicherheit zu denen die dir am meisten Know How zusprechen aber Ric hat selber mal geschrieben bevor du Mod wirst fackelt er den Laden ab Im Übrigen sitze ICH am längeren Hebel. Du bekommst vielleicht ein bisschen Evilfreiheit aber übertreibs nicht auch *dein Kopf ist nicht unsterblich*
> 
> ...





legenden sind immer unsterblich.... über mich redet man in 20 jahren noch... du bist in 2 jahren vergessen!


----------



## evil_rider (6. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was kümmert dich was hier abgeht? hab mir mal dein fotoalbum angeschaut und du fährst ausschließlich downhill mit deinem demo.... und chrossie kann auch niemandem hier fachkompetenz zusprechen. er fährt selber kein bmx.
> hab mich vorhin mal mitm sido länger unterhalten und er hat sehr vernünftige vorstelluingen vom "zusammenleben" im forum... ich war anfangs ja auch dagegen, aber jetz kenne ich ih "besser" und ich bin froh drum.
> lasst der zeit einfach ihren lauf und shaut was draus wird. hier wird sich einiges ändern




trink nicht soviel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (6. Juli 2006)

also ich bin für evil,flatpro,urban jumper,Till,Knibbel und stahljunk als Mods, weil die haben Plan von der ganzen Sachen können radfahren und sie vertreten wenigstens die einstellung von 90% aller User, spammen ein wenig rum, und ab und an mal mit wissen prahlen. Die anderen 10% sind mods die kein Plan haben und auf Anstand machen oder Kiddies die nach Einsteigerbikes fragen. Also beschäftigt man sich hier lieber mit den 10% als mit den Hauptteil den 90% also uns.


----------



## fleroy (6. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was kümmert dich was hier abgeht? hab mir mal dein fotoalbum angeschaut und du fährst ausschließlich downhill mit deinem demo.... und chrossie kann auch niemandem hier fachkompetenz zusprechen. er fährt selber kein bmx.
> hab mich vorhin mal mitm sido länger unterhalten und er hat sehr vernünftige vorstelluingen vom "zusammenleben" im forum... ich war anfangs ja auch dagegen, aber jetz kenne ich ih "besser" und ich bin froh drum.
> lasst der zeit einfach ihren lauf und shaut was draus wird. hier wird sich einiges ändern


da muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich lese  jeden monat die Freedom, und fahre BMX,   Hab halt seit 6 monaten ein Leih BMX .


----------



## fleroy (6. Juli 2006)

achja ich bin im BMX forum zwar 0 Aktiv aber wenn ich mir so das hier durchlese merke sogar ich das sido net wirklich Mod Qualifikationen hat, und mein vorschlag sollte allgemein bezogen sein, denn hier im forum sind echt teilweise .... als Mods


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Juli 2006)

Sonst gehts noch? Ich hab keine Modqualifikation weil ich nicht rumspame 

Mein Job wird in erster Linie darin liegen einen Anfängerthread zu entwickeln der auch dem größten Idioten noch eindringlich erklärt was er zu kaufen hat und danach jeden Kiddiethread mit Hinwes darauf löschen. 

Natürlich möchte ich, dass das BMX Forum etwas größer und wieder ein chilliger Ort für BMXer wird. Es gibt so etwas wie Onlineatmosphäre und die passt momentan einfach für die meisten nicht. Wir werden sehen wie man das ändern kann. Ich denke daran sollte ich gemessen werden und nicht daran was ich bisher so geleistet habe.

@ Grafix 
Evil hat seine Modabitionen schon verspielt als er in dieses Foru gekommen ist und Till sowie Knibbel waren sehr lange Zeit gesperrt. Flatpro hat mir schon angeboten mitzumachen und wenn ich mal irgendwo hinziehen und keinen PC haben sollte dann werde ich mich auch dafür starkmachen, dass er den Job übernimmt aber das sind Zukunftsfiktionen.

Es werden keine harten Regeln aufgestellt wie "Wer dreimal spamt bekommt ne Verwahnung" die dann rigoros in die Tat umgesetzt werden und vielleicht ist es schon aufgefallen, irgendwelche Schritte in Richtung oberlehrerhaftes Getue waren Ironie in diesem Thread. Wenn ich meine Machtposition ausnutzen würde dann hat fleroy absolut Recht bin ich der Falsche für den Job.

Was an diesem oder jenen Thread schlecht sein soll frag ich mich immer. Irgendwer regt sich immer auf über das Niveau eines Threads das sind genau die Leute die zum Verfall beitragen. Das Niveau dieses Threads ist gut denn es wird mein Moddasein kritisiert und das soll es ja auch also wo ist das Problem?

Bin essen machen


----------



## AerO (6. Juli 2006)

also nach 3 seiten geht mir dieses ganze schwachsinnsgelaber hier auffn sack. is doch pupe, wer hier die beiträge löscht, irgendwer machts halt. ob das nun sido, flatpro oder göbel is, is im endeffekt doch wurscht. mach zu den scheiss hier und ab gehts mitn kinderrädern!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (6. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zukunftsfiktionen...


Hoëcker, sie sind raus! 


/PF
p.s.: Vielleicht wolltest Du es ja auch mit "ck" schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleroy (6. Juli 2006)

@ Sido mach endlich deinen Ver........ Job und schliese diesen sehr Sinnvollen von DIR eröffneten fred.


----------



## Moshcore (6. Juli 2006)

das heisst immer noch thread nicht fred also raus mit dir


----------



## fleroy (6. Juli 2006)

bye bye


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Juli 2006)

immerhin mal nen mod hier...


----------



## Misanthrop (6. Juli 2006)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin für evil,flatpro,urban jumper,Till,Knibbel und stahljunk als Mods, [...].



Bevor Evil, urbi, ich hier mods werden, wird adolf hitler ehrenbürger von Jerusalem


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Juli 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Evil, urbi, ich hier mods werden, wird adolf hitler ehrenbürger von Jerusalem



Ja Rikman hätte es etwas dezenter ausgedrückt aber ich glaube das war der Tenor


----------



## Misanthrop (6. Juli 2006)

naja der sido is eigentlich keine schlechte wahl...
Is ruhig und bleibt kühl is nich so aufbrausend...

Aber naja die Sache mit der Kompetenz


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. Juli 2006)

ahahahhahaha der spruch da oben, sehr gut..


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (6. Juli 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ...Is ruhig und bleibt kühl is nich so aufbrausend...


Klingt nach 'nem abgelegenen Tümpel in Norwegen...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Juli 2006)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach 'nem abgelegenen Tümpel in Norwegen...



Hätte ich nicht alles Geld für Bestechungsgelder ausgegeben die mir diesen Posten zusichern wär ich genau jetzt an diesem Fleckchen auf Abifahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobRöch (6. Juli 2006)

junge ist doch egal wer mod ist - ******** wird immer und immerwieder gepostet
musste nur in den ddd bereich schauen, da wo es mods gibt


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ja der bin ich
> 
> dämliche Threads werden natürlich geschlossen und idiotische Beiträge, Flamewars etc gelöscht wie gehabt. Da hier ja sowieso nie was los ist kommen wir bestimmt prima miteinander aus.
> 
> ...




ich hoffe deine "macht" reicht nicht fürs ktwr


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Juli 2006)

NAchdem sogar Kroiter hier geschrieben hat ist das Maß echt voll. Hier posten einfach zu viele die es nicht angeht / betrifft deswegen wird der Thread geschlossen auch im Sinne von einigen hier.


----------

